# Anteres Reef Donkey



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

It was a beautiful day on the gulf Sunday. Did one dive on the Anteres and picked off this little reef donkey while all the huge red snapper were taunting me.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Plattinum said:


> It was a beautiful day on the gulf Sunday. Did one dive on the Anteres and picked off this little reef donkey while all the huge red snapper were taunting me.


The seas look awesome in the picture. How was visibility down there.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Chapman: Yea, the seas were flat. The viz was OK, nothing to brag on, but probably about 30ft. There was scum layer half way down that had me concerned I would have 0 viz, but as I descended, I dropped out of it. You could look up and see the layer above you.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Platinum, is your dad's name Dan by chance?

what'd that Jack weigh? 

hard to tell by the pic, with the "extended view" shot


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> Platinum, is your dad's name Dan by chance?
> 
> what'd that Jack weigh?
> 
> hard to tell by the pic, with the "extended view" shot


My name is Dean, and my father was Dean as well. We didn't weigh the Jack. I wish we did, because he was a fat boy. We only measured him and he was 3 feet in length.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Dean

sorry, I wouldn't have picked on ya about your picture so much but I thought I recognized you.

if the AJ was 36 fork length he was about 25# +/-

it's a good one.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Biilybob:
No problem. I didn't take it as you were picking on me. Yea, the measure was to the fork, so thanks for the estimate on the weight. I have shot two other AJ's in my past, but I think this is my biggest. I need to start gathering these details in the future, just so I can know for my own bravado sake where I stand.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

You know, until he hits the scale, he can weigh whatever you want:thumbup:


Plattinum said:


> Biilybob:
> No problem. I didn't take it as you were picking on me. Yea, the measure was to the fork, so thanks for the estimate on the weight. I have shot two other AJ's in my past, but I think this is my biggest. I need to start gathering these details in the future, just so I can know for my own bravado sake where I stand.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Video link-> http://vimeo.com/96643829


----------

